# wireless setup hurdle

## emmanuel300

I can't get the wireless to work on my laptop. I've tried on 2 different network with simple passwords in case there was weird encryption issue but still no luck. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!

module seems loaded

3b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)

        Subsystem: AzureWave BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

        Kernel driver in use: wl

        Kernel modules: wl

________

wpa_supplicant.conf:

network={

        ssid="Iceberg"

        psk="passwd" # I've also tried using the hash generated by wpa_passphrase

  }

________

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

<3>Trying to associate with f4:4e:05:16:b7:41 (SSID='Icebergt' freq=2462 MHz)

<3>CTRL-EVENT-ASSOC-REJECT bssid=g3:4e:05:19:70:c1 status_code=16

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="Iceberg" auth_failures=1 duration=10 reason=CONN_FAILED

___________

cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_lan0="dhcp"

config_wifi0="dhcp"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

__________

----------

## khayyam

 *emmanuel300 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>    ssid="Iceberg"
> 
> ...

 

emmanuel300 ... that may be a typo but 'ssid' doesn't match 'SSID'. Otheriwise I would check dmesg for "firmware" (you should see firmware loading for wl, if not then you may be missing needed firmware and so need to install sys-kernel/linux-firmware).

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## emmanuel300

That is just a typo, my bad. 

I checked dmesg but didn't see any errors related to the firmware not loading properly. I saw some scan errors which I will post later (away from the laptop atm). I got it to work a couple of times but as soon as I restarted wpa_supplicant it broke again. Here it magically worked 

```
# wpa_cli

wpa_cli v2.6

Copyright (c) 2004-2016, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors

This software may be distributed under the terms of the BSD license.

See README for more details.

Selected interface 'wlan0'

Interactive mode

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

<3>Trying to associate with 1c:49:7b:09:42:2a (SSID='Icebergcity' freq=2462 MHz)

<3>Associated with 1c:49:7b:09:42:2a

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with 1c:49:7b:09:42:2a [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 1c:49:7b:09:42:2a completed [id=0 id_str=]

> status

bssid=1c:49:7b:09:42:2a

freq=2462

ssid=Icebergcity

id=0

mode=station

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.0.10
```

restarted wpa_supplicant and got the following error:

```

# wpa_supplicant  -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=BEACON_HINT type=UNKNOWN

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=BEACON_HINT type=UNKNOWN

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=BEACON_HINT type=UNKNOWN

wlan0: Trying to associate with 1c:49:7b:09:42:2a (SSID='Icebergcity' freq=2462 MHz)

wlan0: Associated with 1c:49:7b:09:42:2a

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

wlan0: WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

wlan0: WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

wlan0: Authentication with 1c:49:7b:09:42:2a timed out.

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=1c:49:7b:09:42:2a reason=3 locally_generated=1

wlan0: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="Icebergcity" auth_failures=1 duration=10 reason=WRONG_KEY

nl80211: Failed to open /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/wlan0/drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast: No such file or directory

nl80211: Failed to set IPv4 unicast in multicast filter

nl80211: Failed to open /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/wlan0/drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast: No such file or directory

nl80211: Failed to set IPv4 unicast in multicast filter

nl80211: Was expecting local disconnect but got another disconnect event first

nl80211: Failed to open /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/wlan0/drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast: No such file or directory

nl80211: Failed to set IPv4 unicast in multicast filter

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=BEACON_HINT type=UNKNOWN

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=BEACON_HINT type=UNKNOWN

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=BEACON_HINT type=UNKNOWN

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=BEACON_HINT type=UNKNOWN

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=BEACON_HINT type=UNKNOWN

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=1c:49:7b:09:42:2a reason=3 locally_generated=1

nl80211: Failed to open /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/wlan0/drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast: No such file or directory

nl80211: Failed to set IPv4 unicast in multicast filter

nl80211: Failed to open /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/wlan0/drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast: No such file or directory

nl80211: Failed to set IPv4 unicast in multicast filter

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

nl80211: Was expecting local disconnect but got another disconnect event first

nl80211: Failed to open /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/wlan0/drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast: No such file or directory

nl80211: Failed to set IPv4 unicast in multicast filter
```

This is pretty much where I'm stuck. I'm considering just getting a wireless usb card to circumvent this issue. If anyone has any suggestions let me know.

----------

## khayyam

emmanuel300 ...

what kernel is this? Please provide (via pastebin) your .config.

 *emmanuel300 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wlan0: WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK
> 
> ...

 

Please try adding 'eapol_version=1' to wpa_supplicant conf.

 *emmanuel300 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> nl80211: Failed to open /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/wlan0/drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Documentation/networking/ip-sysctl.txt shows this in 4.9.x, I don't have this with 3.12.68. I would suspect that whatever triggers it in nl80211 is probably due to something enabled in your kernel. You're probably not going to need such features (ie, IP_MULTICAST) and so it's probably easily fixed by disabling them ... when I see your .config I'll have a better idea ITR.

Also, I'm not sure about the status of this patch, but if you're running a very recent kernel then if may have been applied since submission. Not sure it's related, maybe, whatever the case these features are targeting those running AP's and not 'stations' (clients).

best ... khay

----------

## emmanuel300

khay, I have the following set aleardy

eapol_version=1

Here's the .config file.

http://pastebin.com/ZLxTumHw

uname -a

Linux 4.4.39-gentoo #5 SMP Thu Jan 5 16:31:32 EST 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4710HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

I have multicast enabled but def not using so I'm going to disable and see if that fixes it. Thanks!

----------

## khayyam

 *emmanuel300 wrote:*   

> khay, I have the following set aleardy

 

emmanuel300 ... not in the wpa_supplicant you provided above ;) Anyhow, try setting to eapol_version=2

 *emmanuel300 wrote:*   

> Here's the .config file. http://pastebin.com/ZLxTumHw. I have multicast enabled but def not using so I'm going to disable and see if that fixes it. Thanks!

 

You  should also set:

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=n

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=n

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=n

CONFIG_IP_PNP=n

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=n

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=n

best ... khay

----------

## emmanuel300

It's working fine now. I had wpa_supplicant set to start by default and that seems to have been the root cause of this issue. So the times when it inexplicably worked was because I would stop the service thus getting rid of that pid and would also remove /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp59s0. But deleting this file didn't do much. As long as I don't have another process already running, the interface is able to start and get an IP. Currently, I only have wlp59s0 set to start by default instead of both the interface and wpa service. Thanks Khay for your help!

----------

## khayyam

 *emmanuel300 wrote:*   

> I had wpa_supplicant set to start by default and that seems to have been the root cause of this issue.

 

emmanuel300 ... ah, yes, that often catches the unwary, net.<interface> starts wpa_supplicant independently when conf.d/net contains modules_<interface>="wpa_supplicant", and so wpa_supplicant shouldn't be in the runlevel.

best ... khay

----------

